# Advice on Book of Practice Problems



## IL_Struct_Eng (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm taking the PE Civil (structural depth) for the 1st time in October and I am trying to pick a book of practice problems or sample exams to purchase (hopefully only one). What book have others found to be most useful? (For me in Illinois, you can't take practice problems into the exam :angry: , so this is for preparation only).

Thank you,

John


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ The other board ( :sux: ) has a few good publications which are good. I would personally try to get the 6 min solutions. Since you're taking the structural depth, I'd just get the structural one.

In IL, can you take the CERM into the exam room?


----------



## IL_Struct_Eng (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. We are allowed to bring the CERM -- just got mine in the mail a couple days ago.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 29, 2008)

Atleast you can bring it in.

With that, you should be about set for the AM portion.


----------



## ramicoce (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the most useful problem book for me was the NCEES practice exam. This is as close to the real test as you can get, but unfortunately has only 20 structural depth questions and 20 breadth questions. While I did use an older edition of it, I thought the problems in 6-minute solutions were more difficult than what was actually on the exam and the edition I had was riddled with mistakes that weren't always shown in the errata. Still, I did learn some beneficial things from it.

If you're not familiar with timber design (as I wasn't), be sure to work the sample problem book that comes with the NDS... excellent resource.


----------

